# Moralismo, morale, bene e male e altri insulti



## Hellseven (16 Aprile 2013)

Una delle offese più atroci che ci si scambia tra forumisti quando si è al top della visione opposta delle cose è "sei un/una moralista".
E' così nauseante avere una propria morale e ritenere che rispetto ad essa una determinata cosa superi in un senso o nell'altro la propria linea personale di demarcazione tra ciò che è sentito come bene e quel che invece ci appare essere male?
Chiedo, così, per sapere e capire.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Non succede solo qui.  E' un'accusa che va bene per tutte le stagioni e che fa mettere tutti sulla difensiva. Tutti hanno una morale anche gli amorali o chi accusa gli altri di moralismo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2013)

anche se le intenzioni dell'altro c'è l'insulto a me a volte sembra solo un complimento.
 perché so che applico su di me quello che chiedo agli altri


----------



## Rabarbaro (16 Aprile 2013)

A me sarebbe tato piaciuto in passato che qualcuno mi additasse come moralista, ma nessuno ha mai osato tanto.
Peccato.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2013)

Guarda ti dirò in un periodo  storico come questo dove la condotta morale è bistrattata in vari ambiti ... esser tacciata di "moralista " sarebbe per me un complimento  quindi no Non è nauseante, ognuno di noi segue una sua morale che può essere più o meno condivisa dagli altri, se ci si limita ad esporla più che imporla poi non vedo che danni si possan fare


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una delle offese più atroci che ci si scambia tra forumisti quando si è al top della visione opposta delle cose è "sei un/una moralista".
> E' così nauseante avere una propria morale e ritenere che rispetto ad essa una determinata cosa superi in un senso o nell'altro la propria linea personale di demarcazione tra ciò che è sentito come bene e quel che invece ci appare essere male?
> Chiedo, così, per sapere e capire.


avere una propria morale mi sta bene.

avere la sensazione che l'interlocutore voglia importi la sua,è un male.

per ora nessuno mi ha dato del moralista.....


----------



## Innominata (16 Aprile 2013)

Se moralista e' chi coltiva la morale mi sta bene. Per me la morale non e' affatto disgiunta dal piacere, anzi, se e' costruita da intenti che tendono a preservare con garbo, rispetto e attenzione il benessere degli altri e il proprio, ecco che la cosa non puo' non far piacere. Se poi tutto questo e' naturalmente sollevato dalla categoria dell'obbligo, il piacere e' massimo. La morale dovrebbe essere la gaia scienza del piacere e della grande considerazione altrui e di conseguenza propria!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> avere una propria morale mi sta bene.
> 
> avere la sensazione che l'interlocutore voglia importi la sua*,è un male.
> *
> per ora nessuno mi ha dato del moralista.....


 moralista!


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2013)

tu dici?

è che sono affezionato al principio di non coercizione


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una delle offese più atroci che ci si scambia tra forumisti quando si è al top della visione opposta delle cose è "sei un/una moralista".
> E' così nauseante avere una propria morale e ritenere che rispetto ad essa una determinata cosa superi in un senso o nell'altro la propria linea personale di demarcazione tra ciò che è sentito come bene e quel che invece ci appare essere male?
> Chiedo, così, per sapere e capire.


Ma giovine
Un conto è la morale
Un conto è dire secondo me questo è morale e l'altro immorale

Un conto è l'ismo

Quando c'è l'ismo c'è il guaio.

Per cui il moralismo, funziona per associazioni, da particolare a generale.

Ti faccio un esempio di affermazione moralistica?

Il traditore non è un buon genitore.
Perchè chi tradisce non è certo una bella persona.

Il moralismo scatta quando, parli di onestà, e non versi un euro di tasse allo stato no?


----------



## profumodispezie (16 Aprile 2013)

Sono un pò fuorviata da alcuni discorsi sentiti molto recentemente. Ma se ciascuno fa la propria morale, come si fa a tacciare uno di essere moralista? Per capire se uno segue una morale o meno, secondo me si dovrebbe prima capire e intendersi su che cosa è la morale. Se no finisce che ognuno è morale, a modo proprio, e ciò che è morale per me non lo è per un'altra persona. Un esempio? Pagare le tasse: c'è chi dice che non è immorale non pagare le tasse perchè lo Stato ce ne impone troppe. Io personalmente non condivido questo punto di vista, perchè le tasse vanno pagate da tutti, anche se sono troppe. Solo dopo averle pagate tutte e da parte di tutti si può fare un'azione concreta di protesta. 
Avrò fatto un discorso un pò scontato e banale, datemi pure della moralista, non mi offendo. Se arriveranno cartellini rossi...pazienza!


----------



## ToyGirl (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma giovine
> Un conto è la morale
> Un conto è dire secondo me questo è morale e l'altro immorale
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Sono un pò fuorviata da alcuni discorsi sentiti molto recentemente. Ma se ciascuno fa la propria morale, come si fa a tacciare uno di essere moralista? Per capire se uno segue una morale o meno, secondo me si dovrebbe prima capire e intendersi su che cosa è la morale. Se no finisce che ognuno è morale, a modo proprio, e ciò che è morale per me non lo è per un'altra persona. Un esempio? Pagare le tasse: c'è chi dice che non è immorale non pagare le tasse perchè lo Stato ce ne impone troppe. Io personalmente non condivido questo punto di vista, perchè le tasse vanno pagate da tutti, anche se sono troppe. Solo dopo averle pagate tutte e da parte di tutti si può fare un'azione concreta di protesta.
> Avrò fatto un discorso un pò scontato e banale, datemi pure della moralista, non mi offendo. Se arriveranno cartellini rossi...pazienza!


Hai fatto un bellissimo discorso invece.
Ma il tema è il moralismo e non la moralità.

Penso che il "moralista" sia inteso benissimo da Cristo
quando dice...
Tu che ti permetti di giudicare, perchè guardi sempre la pagliuzza nell'occhio del fratello e non vedi la trave che alberga nel tuo?

E Cristo moralista dice...
Con la misura con la quale misurate sarete misurati no?

Il moralismo per esempio lothariano suona così..
Tradisci tuo marito? Semplice sei na troia...

Allora giù botte a Lothar che ti risponde, ok cambio termine, sei na zoccola...sei na cagna...tutto quel che vuoi...
Ma la sostanza non cambia no?

Invece fatalità "le moraliste" che conosco io al paesello...
Sono in prima fila a giudicare male le altre donne...
E in prima fila a combinarne di tutti i colori loro però...

E le vedi si lavano la bocca di tutto e di tutti...
E ostentano questa facciata da, io sono na brava persona...

Al che tra le risate dici a loro...
Tranquilla che anca le to scorese spussa eh?

Invece no loro credono di petare profumo di rosa...no?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

Non ho mai dato del moralista a chicchessia né tantomeno mi sono mai preoccupato della morale, mia o altrui, propriamente detta.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Moralismo è scoprire che chi si fa promotore di proteste contro il fisco esoso, è poi il primo ad essere un evasore totale.

Moralità è: paghiamo tutti, perchè è giusto così.

Moralismo è vedere nelle aziende dei nullafacenti e sentire dalla dirigenza che quelli sono i sindacalisti.
Per non avere rogna con loro, non si fa fare loro nulla, e gli si versa lo stipendio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho mai dato del moralista a chicchessia né tantomeno mi sono mai preoccupato della morale, mia o altrui, propriamente detta.


E come reagisci 
quando la morale la fanno a te?

CIto che so
Il moralista che ti dice...tu sei qui per fare la murena....


----------



## Tebe (16 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> avere una propria morale mi sta bene.
> 
> avere la sensazione che l'interlocutore voglia importi la sua,è un male.
> 
> per ora nessuno mi ha dato del moralista.....


quoto e verde mio


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come reagisci
> quando la morale la fanno a te?
> 
> CIto che so
> Il moralista che ti dice...tu sei qui per fare la murena....


Ma quello è scemo mica semplicemente moralista. Comunque l'hai visto da te, credo.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello è scemo mica semplicemente moralista. Comunque l'hai visto da te, credo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E mi sono scolato due birre alla tua...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma la moralista è fatta così...
Mi fa...ah io sono sempre stata onesta con mio marito...

E io...
AH si?
Ma allora che cosa fai qui con me in sto letto adesso?

E lei risponde...

Ma cosa c'entra?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2013)

Non mi sembra sia un'offesa così atroce ...
ma poi non mi sembra neanche un'offesa ...
ogniuno di noi segue una condotta morale che è il filo 
conduttore della nostra vita....
Un po' pretenzioso quando si vuole iincutere questa 
condotta su altri esseri umani perché ppensatori di 
condotta esemplare ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non mi sembra sia un'offesa così atroce ...
> ma poi non mi sembra neanche un'offesa ...
> ogniuno di noi segue una condotta morale che è il filo
> conduttore della nostra vita....
> ...


Ma se osservi "il moralista"
HA bisogno di credere 
che la sua è una condotta esemplare
e che quella degli altri abbia sempre bisogno di una critica no?

E lo dico con il senno di una madre, la mia fortemente moralista.

E le sue frasi tipiche.
Non va bene così
Così non è corretto
Così non è giusto
Io non trovo giusto
Ma che razza di amici frequenti
Ah io non mi comporterei mai come quella madre
Ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
E di una intransigenza che non ti dico eh?

Ma guai parlare...guai...

Ecco mentre io quando vedevo diciamo problemi e difficoltà in chi viveva dei disagi e per questo magari ecco si drogava o qui e lì...lei insegnava che è perchè è brutta gente.

Invece sono sempre andato bene con le persone che non hanno nessuna facciata da difendere, e che non ostentano e non sfidano...

Non quella che dice...Mi so un putanon e lora problemi?
Ma quella che dice, cosa vuoi, mi so un putanon, ma mi sento accettata da te...così come sono...


Insomma per me
l'unica valida morale possibile
è quella di mettersi in gioco

QUella grandiosa bellissima unica del vescovo nei miserabili di Hugo.

Che suona così come dal Vangelo
Se una persona ti chiede di fare un miglio con lei, tu fanne due...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Sono un pò fuorviata da alcuni discorsi sentiti molto recentemente. Ma se ciascuno fa la propria morale, come si fa a tacciare uno di essere moralista? Per capire se uno segue una morale o meno, secondo me si dovrebbe prima capire e intendersi su che cosa è la morale. Se no finisce che ognuno è morale, a modo proprio, e ciò che è morale per me non lo è per un'altra persona. Un esempio? Pagare le tasse: c'è chi dice che non è immorale non pagare le tasse perchè lo Stato ce ne impone troppe. Io personalmente non condivido questo punto di vista, perchè le tasse vanno pagate da tutti, anche se sono troppe. Solo dopo averle pagate tutte e da parte di tutti si può fare un'azione concreta di protesta.
> Avrò fatto un discorso un pò scontato e banale, datemi pure della moralista, non mi offendo. Se arriveranno cartellini rossi...pazienza!


Perché cartellini rossi? Il discorso è eticamente corretto, le tasse sono alte per vari motivi tra cui l'evasione fiscale


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Moralismo è scoprire che chi si fa promotore di proteste contro il fisco esoso, è poi il primo ad essere un evasore totale.
> 
> Moralità è: paghiamo tutti, perchè è giusto così.
> 
> ...


Da me più che altro son così i dirigenti ... Per dire


----------



## Innominata (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da me più che altro son così i dirigenti ... Per dire


Ecco a mio avviso sarebbe morale che un dirigente rischiasse del suo no?
Il tuo compenso è legato esclusivamente ai profitti dell'azienda.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

*Moralismo*

l termine moralismo può assumere una varietà di significati:

    in filosofia con "moralismo" ci si riferisce alla considerazione della legge morale come superiore ad ogni altra attività umana: com'è, ad esempio, nell'affermato primato della Ragion pratica sull'attività teoretica in Kant o nella filosofia di Fichte denominata "moralismo puro" per intendere che il principio dell'azione è a fondamento e giustificazione di ogni aspetto della vita dell'individuo.[1]

    In un senso attinente può essere valutata la dottrina del "moralismo assoluto" di Guido Calogero che sostiene che nei rapporti tra gli uomini si impone l'imprescindibile legge morale del dialogo.[2]

    Oltre che nell'idealismo etico il moralismo appare nella filosofia contemporanea dell'attivismo, dell'energismo [3] e nella dottrina del moralismo umanistico. [4]

    Moralismo può significare anche una sopravvalutazione della morale considerata superiore ai principi del diritto o ai valori della religione come avviene nel pietismo protestante per cui il Vangelo è considerato essere un codice di buoni comportamenti. [5] Per il suo severo rigore morale il "pietismo" viene associato al rigorismo.

    Moralismo può anche riferirsi ad un eccessivo richiamo alla norma nel suo aspetto formale (legalismo e giuridismo) applicato a giudizi che portano spesso ad una disumanizzazione della morale o ai casi in cui il valore morale della norma giuridica viene identificato con il dettame religioso assunto acriticamente.

    Nel senso comune moralismo viene inteso spregiativamente come una degenerazione della morale usata con eccessiva intransigenza per una severa, talora ipocrita, condanna degli altri. [


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

*Moralità invece è altro*

Differenza tra morale ed etica



I due termini hanno un significato quasi identico, uno ha origine latina (morale) e l’altro greca (etica). Quindi, non ci sono delle significative differenze se non quando la morale diventa oggetto dell’etica, ovvero quando la morale viene vista come l’insieme delle norme sociali che definiscono il comportamento che si deve tenere e l’etica (intesa come branca della filosofia) ne studia le strutture.
qual è la differenza tra

Il termine morale deriva dalla parola latina moràlia che ha un significato pressoché identico al termine greco èthos da cui deriva la parola etica. Ma è guardando le sfumature interpretative che si comprende che l’èthos è il comportamento, il modo di pensare e dei valori adottato di porsi nei confronti del valore dato alla vita mentre moralia indica il rapporto tra il comportamento e i valori e la comunità (moralis).

In conclusione pur avendo significati che si possono sovrapporre si può affermare che:

    l’etica rapportata alla comunità definisce la morale comune
    mentre la morale può essere oggetto di studio dell’etica


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco a mio avviso sarebbe morale che un dirigente rischiasse del suo no?
> Il tuo compenso è legato esclusivamente ai profitti dell'azienda.


Magari ma sai bene che così non è sia per i dirigenti di aziende pubbliche che private :kick:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

L'etica e la morale indicano, nel linguaggio comune, l'insieme di principi-guida del comportamento umano nella società civile; basti pensare all'etica professionale - il giusto modo di comportarsi eseguendo una professione lavorativa a contatto con altre persone - o alla famosa morale contenuta nei finale di molte favole, ossia un insegnamento da trasmettere al lettore.

Etica e morale - di cui si parla anche qui e qui - vengono spesso confuse o scambiate come fossero sinonimi.

Ma non è così e mai come in questo caso la differenza è pesante.

Etica deriva dal greco ethos, parola che non a caso i romani traducevano come habitus, da cui derivano l'abito, il modo di apparire, e l'abitudine, un modo costante di comportarsi.

Come tutti gli abiti, a indossarli è una sola persona.

Quindi, l'etica è quella parte di filosofia che si occupa del comportamento di un singolo essere umano nei confronti dei suoi simili.

Morale invece deriva dal latino mos, l'insieme dei costumi e delle usanze ereditate dagli antenati.

Perciò la morale è quella parte di filosofia centrata sulle norme di un gruppo, una collettività o anche una civiltà, costruite nel tempo per stabilire ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato.

Ciò che conta è la dimensione quantitativa: l'etica riguarda il singolo, la morale riguarda il gruppo.

Si sa che spesso i singoli vogliono distaccarsi dalle consuetudini di un gruppo, mentre i gruppi tendono a tenere a freno le spinte dei singoli per non destabilizzarsi.

Per questo, si può essere etici senza seguire la morale della comunità di cui si fa parte, così come si può essere morali - o moralisti - e non avere idea di quale sia la propria etica, ossia la propria idea di giusto o sbagliato.

Per fortuna molti filosofi - su tutti spiccò Immanuel Kant - ci hanno fornito parecchi aiuti per distinguere i due aspetti e non fare pasticci, e hanno stabilito come sia sempre possibile dare una risposta etica chiedendo alla propria coscienza se stiamo o meno danneggiando il prossimo.

Essa non mancherà di dare la sua risposta neanche al più crudele dei criminali, anche se questo non basterà a fermare la sua mano.

Si può dire invece che la morale è una guida altrettanto puntuale nell'aiutarci a vivere meglio?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari ma sai bene che così non è sia per i dirigenti di aziende pubbliche che private :kick:


Bon
Sotto il fascismo.

Bon volevi fare l'amministratore?
Ok

Ne rispondevi del tuo però.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

[video=youtube;Se7FImTbeS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se7FImTbeS4[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Se7FImTbeS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se7FImTbeS4[/video]


Che mostri sacri questi due :up:


----------



## Innominata (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si può dire invece che la morale è una guida altrettanto puntuale nell'aiutarci a vivere meglio?


E' proprio nel termine meglio, e nel termine aiuto, che sta racchiuso il contenuto e il senso della morale. La morale non e' cupa, torva, costrittiva, grifagna. La morale e' nutrita dalla curiosita', dall'attenzione, dalla radice comune, dalla conoscenza e dalla vista dell'altro e degli altri, si bea del meglio e da' grande importanza al fatto che nessuno deve soffrire ne' essere mortificato, perfino da una tassa non pagata.  In questo ci possono essere infinite possibilità di incontro, molto piu' che vivere asserragliati e autoriferiti.


----------



## perplesso (16 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché cartellini rossi? Il discorso è eticamente corretto, le tasse sono alte per vari motivi tra cui l'evasione fiscale


l'evasione è una conseguenza di una tassazione alta,non la causa.


----------



## ToyGirl (16 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'evasione è una conseguenza di una tassazione alta,non la causa.


Sono d'accordo ma i furbetti che evadono ci sono sempre stati in Italia  anche in assenza di rigor montis


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'evasione è una conseguenza di una tassazione alta,non la causa.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Questa me la segno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (16 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai fatto un bellissimo discorso invece.
> Ma il tema è il moralismo e non la moralità.
> 
> Penso che il "moralista" sia inteso benissimo da Cristo
> ...


:rotfl:

Sei tremendo...

Magari ci fosse + solidarietà femminile, voglio vedere che fine fareste voi.............


----------



## contepinceton (16 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Sei tremendo...
> 
> Magari ci fosse + solidarietà femminile, voglio vedere che fine fareste voi.............


Beh non ti pare che siamo abbastanza massacrati dalle donne moderne?
NOn ti pare che pretendano troppo?
Sono così esigenti...

Ecco perchè ci rivolgiamo a donnine compiacenti no? Ti pare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo ma i furbetti che evadono ci sono sempre stati in Italia  anche in assenza di rigor montis


beh....è come dire che il fatto che l'omicidio sia reato,non cancella gli assassini.

ma una semplicissima analisi della curva di Laffer aiuta a capire che oltre un certo limite,l'evasione diventa pura sopravvivenza

ma qui  stiamo divagando


----------



## ToyGirl (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh....è come dire che il fatto che l'omicidio sia reato,non cancella gli assassini.
> 
> ma una semplicissima analisi della curva di Laffer aiuta a capire che oltre un certo limite,l'evasione diventa pura sopravvivenza
> 
> *ma qui  stiamo divagando*


Che fa? L'OT è normale qui! 

In Italia ci siamo arrivati a quel punto secondo te?....


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Che fa? L'OT è normale qui!
> 
> In Italia ci siamo arrivati a quel punto secondo te?....


sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'evasione è una conseguenza di una tassazione alta,non la causa.


Non raccontiamoci balle l'evasione è una disonestà sistemica dagli anni 70 alla quale si sono aggiunte corruzione e concussione, sprechi e ruberie varie  che hanno indotto ad aumentare sempre più la tassazione per sopravvenire alle spese necessarie ad un mantenimento minimo e scarso del welfare... Non raccontiamoci balle che se no siamo proprio n paese che merita di stare dove  è giunto


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A me sarebbe tato piaciuto in passato che qualcuno mi additasse come moralista, ma nessuno ha mai osato tanto.
> Peccato.


Tutto qui?
E che ci vuol mai.....moralista!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non raccontiamoci balle l'evasione è una disonestà sistemica dagli anni 70 alla quale si sono aggiunte corruzione e concussione, sprechi e ruberie varie  che hanno indotto ad aumentare sempre più la tassazione per sopravvenire alle spese necessarie ad un mantenimento minimo e scarso del welfare... Non raccontiamoci balle che se no siamo proprio n paese che merita di stare dove  è giunto


:up::up::up::up::up:
E sarebbe tanto semplice risolvere sti problemi...
Due tasse e basta.
Mantenere l'irpef
e un'IVA al 10% che puoi scaricare.

Cioè mettere una tassa che sei poi incentivato a dichiarare e a pagare...

Ma senza corruzione difficile che tu riesca ad evadere grandi cifre...

Ohi nella mia valle
I conciari hanno evaso milioni e milioni di euro di Iva...
Poi davanti al giudice
hanno detto
ma casso

è stato il commercialista,
la guardia di finanza
l'agenzia delle entrate a dirmi di fare così

altrimenti erano guai per noi...no?

Infatti sono saltati tutti...
E na colossale figura di merda
per i funzionari dello stato...


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tutto qui?
> E che ci vuol mai.....moralista!!!


Ecco: non si fa a tempo ad esprimere un desiderio che subito appare il genio della lampadina ad esaudirlo!
Ma se essere moralista presuppone l'avere una morale e l'avere una morale presuppone l'esistenza di una morale cui rifarsi e l'esistenza presuppone tutta una dissertazione ontologica dull'essere come cosa in sé a differenza della mera percezione dei sensi o della ragione di qualcosa, essa (la morale) deve essere sintomatica sia quando è elettiva sia quando è coercitiva, non meno di quanto deve essere sensibile per cause e conseguenze per la sua origine non meno che per i suoi strascichi e ricadute, insomma mi sono perso e non ricordo dove volevo arrivare, ma grazie comunque per l'interessamento, del resto è Primavera e la si sente nel corpo, col suo tepore sulla pelle, così come nello spirito, col buon umore raro e la melanconia a singhiozzo, e poi ci sono tutte le foglioline di quel bel verde chiaro che spuntano dai tami nudi e prima ancora i petali che cadono da dove sono sbocciati ed ancora nati, come certi orologi a cucù della foresta nera che, santi numi, hanno le platine in legno (ma ditemi se si può?!) eppure funzionano ancora dopo un secolo, similmente fanno certe idee sottili che regolano il tempo e gli affaccentamenti delle mani e degli e degli occhi nelle case e nelle strade di uomini e donne, un po' come a dire che un marionettista cieco mette in scena un dramma di Ibsen con pupazzi fatti di patate e fil di ferro e questi pupazzi siamo noi e chi tira i fili è una divinità che ci illude di essere liberi, e allora l'illusione è una necessità e il bene non esiste se non come forma di immaginazione dell'alternativa impossibile alla necessaria logica predeterminata del divenire del mondo, come i binari di un treno che non lasciano altra via alla locomotiva sbuffante per giungere alla destinazione per cui non ammettono né altra strada né altra sosta, allora pensare a fare ciò che sarebbe meglio, o giusto o più onesto diverrebbe superflui come rileggere lo stesso libro sperando che, in seconda battuta, cambi il finale, od il genere, o anche solo lo stile, il che sarebbe impossibile e sciocco, un po' come il bene e il male, la necessità o la contingenza e la moralità ed il moralismo.
Grazie comunque.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco: non si fa a tempo ad esprimere un desiderio che subito appare il genio della lampadina ad esaudirlo!
> Ma se essere moralista presuppone l'avere una morale e l'avere una morale presuppone l'esistenza di una morale cui rifarsi e l'esistenza presuppone tutta una dissertazione ontologica dull'essere come cosa in sé a differenza della mera percezione dei sensi o della ragione di qualcosa, essa (la morale) deve essere sintomatica sia quando è elettiva sia quando è coercitiva, non meno di quanto deve essere sensibile per cause e conseguenze per la sua origine non meno che per i suoi strascichi e ricadute, insomma mi sono perso e non ricordo dove volevo arrivare, ma grazie comunque per l'interessamento, del resto è Primavera e la si sente nel corpo, col suo tepore sulla pelle, così come nello spirito, col buon umore raro e la melanconia a singhiozzo, e poi ci sono tutte le foglioline di quel bel verde chiaro che spuntano dai tami nudi e prima ancora i petali che cadono da dove sono sbocciati ed ancora nati, come certi orologi a cucù della foresta nera che, santi numi, hanno le platine in legno (ma ditemi se si può?!) eppure funzionano ancora dopo un secolo, similmente fanno certe idee sottili che regolano il tempo e gli affaccentamenti delle mani e degli e degli occhi nelle case e nelle strade di uomini e donne, un po' come a dire che un marionettista cieco mette in scena un dramma di Ibsen con pupazzi fatti di patate e fil di ferro e questi pupazzi siamo noi e chi tira i fili è una divinità che ci illude di essere liberi, e allora l'illusione è una necessità e il bene non esiste se non come forma di immaginazione dell'alternativa impossibile alla necessaria logica predeterminata del divenire del mondo, come i binari di un treno che non lasciano altra via alla locomotiva sbuffante per giungere alla destinazione per cui non ammettono né altra strada né altra sosta, allora pensare a fare ciò che sarebbe meglio, o giusto o più onesto diverrebbe superflui come rileggere lo stesso libro sperando che, in seconda battuta, cambi il finale, od il genere, o anche solo lo stile, il che sarebbe impossibile e sciocco, un po' come il bene e il male, la necessità o la contingenza e la moralità ed il moralismo.
> Grazie comunque.


Sei il solito incantatore di serpenti,prodigo di note ed avaro di melodie,casto con le parole e lascivo con le frasi,asciutto nei concetti e sudato con le perifrasi.
Perche' le vecchia lampadine col filamento in carbonella andavano benissimo!!
Certo,mi dirai che non duravano chissa' cosa,ma oltre a far luce scaldavano anche la fredda cameretta in cui mettevi a dormire il pargoletto dopo avergli rimboccato le coperte sopra il materasso pieno di foglie di pannocchia,e raccontato l'ennesima fiaba con la verginella casta e buona che sconfiggeva tutte le troie sifilitiche del reame e veniva impalmata,fresca ed ancora imenea,dal gaglioffo d'azzurro vestito e col cavallo bianco che ormai aveva una collezione di vibrioni,schierati come i soldati dell'armata rossa nei giorni di parata,col corteo che partiva dallo scroto e marciava fino al glande e ritorno.
Ma vuoi dunque trascinarmi in una disputa che porti l'universo giu' per una spirale dall'empireo fino alle aperture del corpo di mefistofele?
No,non sto parlando di quel glorioso prototipo da record,allora la fiat era ancora la fiat.....ma ci pensi oggi piazzare un bel propulsore aeronautico su un telaio da autobus,pomparlo per farlo andare ancor di piu',metterci quattro ruotine piene e lanciarsi a velocita' degne di un razzo su uno stradone in terra battuta?
Ah,i bei vecchi tempi andati,quando i contadini coltivavano,i politici imbrogliavano,i banchieri rubavano ed i moralisti rompevano i coglioni....e la domenica andavano tutti a vère.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sei il solito incantatore di serpenti,prodigo di note ed avaro di melodie,casto con le parole e lascivo con le frasi,asciutto nei concetti e sudato con le perifrasi.
> Perche' le vecchia lampadine col filamento in carbonella andavano benissimo!!
> Certo,mi dirai che non duravano chissa' cosa,ma oltre a far luce scaldavano anche la fredda cameretta in cui mettevi a dormire il pargoletto dopo avergli rimboccato le coperte sopra il materasso pieno di foglie di pannocchia,e raccontato l'ennesima fiaba con la verginella casta e buona che sconfiggeva tutte le troie sifilitiche del reame e veniva impalmata,fresca ed ancora imenea,dal gaglioffo d'azzurro vestito e col cavallo bianco che ormai aveva una collezione di vibrioni,schierati come i soldati dell'armata rossa nei giorni di parata,col corteo che partiva dallo scroto e marciava fino al glande e ritorno.
> Ma vuoi dunque trascinarmi in una disputa che porti l'universo giu' per una spirale dall'empireo fino alle aperture del corpo di mefistofele?
> ...


Certo che sì!

La moralità, da non confondere con molarità né molalità, giacchè cercando una soluzione al problema si farebbe solo una soluzione acquosa di numeri di Avogadro balordi e altissimi o di pesi molecolari, inutili e striminziti, è un trompe l'oeil con sembianze aquiline e dalla mira di Guglielmo Tell, le une che ispirano nobiltà e rispetto, l'altra che, per cercare di centrare il frutto del tradimeno, mette a repentaglio la vita dei figli, è un bisogno cordiale di novità ambigue e corroborant unito alla sensazione di irretimento e levitazione, come un quadretto di focaccia genovese quando si ha fame e la si morde rovescia per sentirne meglio il sapore sulla lingua o quando l'intonaco sul muro è ancora fresco ed il pennello corre veloce per dipingerlo eternamente prima che s'asciughi, è la scultura di apollo e dafne di un napoletano barocco che significa l'eterna ricerca della forma che cambia ed il suo stesso monumento di morte dalle ossa lucide e gialle che viene schiacciata da pianeta nero e d'oro che le totola addosso, tali sono gli omaggi della storia alla divisione del bene e del male e le tribolazioni anestetizzate dai sogni che popolano le menti tristi e guardinghe quando si spopolano i continenti di vita e si riempiono di disprezzo, lo stesso disprezzo delle gendarmerie reali d'un sovrano maestoso e sifilitico che si trapana il cranio ogni giorno per prolungare la sua misera esistenza di ventiquattr'ore, e lo stesso numero di ore si contano quando si mangia e quando si dorme, così come quando non si ha fame e non si vuol dormire, si percepiscono differenti però, a guisa di granito e squadrati come mattoni o come ghiaia e pietrisco d'un opus incertus che fa da sostrato all'acquedotto sbagliato che porta sempre troppa acqua solo dove non serve, tutto il resto è deserto, ed è deserto la sera ed è deserto la mattina, come quando si ride e quando si gioca, con la solitudine che ti corconda, anche in mezzo alle gente e con qualcuno che non ti conosce che sussurra che il tuo bene non è il suo e tu, certamente, sbagli a dire parole ed a compiere azioni, sia che tu abbia qualcosa da fare o tu sia un perdigiorno, che il bene è finito come gli dèi e gli idoli, quando li hai sepolti in una fucina d'alienati ed in una catena di montaggio irrefrenabile, mentre un uomo trovava nella moneta corrente la risposta all'agire e le persone morivano a mazzi, sì, da allora possiamo solo piangere l'assenza del bene, e di tutto il resto anche.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certo che sì!
> 
> La moralità, da non confondere con molarità né molalità, giacchè cercando una soluzione al problema si farebbe solo una soluzione acquosa di numeri di Avogadro balordi e altissimi o di pesi molecolari, inutili e striminziti, è un trompe l'oeil con sembianze aquiline e dalla mira di Guglielmo Tell, le une che ispirano nobiltà e rispetto, l'altra che, per cercare di centrare il frutto del tradimeno, mette a repentaglio la vita dei figli, è un bisogno cordiale di novità ambigue e corroborant unito alla sensazione di irretimento e levitazione, come un quadretto di focaccia genovese quando si ha fame e la si morde rovescia per sentirne meglio il sapore sulla lingua o quando l'intonaco sul muro è ancora fresco ed il pennello corre veloce per dipingerlo eternamente prima che s'asciughi, è la scultura di apollo e dafne di un napoletano barocco che significa l'eterna ricerca della forma che cambia ed il suo stesso monumento di morte dalle ossa lucide e gialle che viene schiacciata da pianeta nero e d'oro che le totola addosso, tali sono gli omaggi della storia alla divisione del bene e del male e le tribolazioni anestetizzate dai sogni che popolano le menti tristi e guardinghe quando si spopolano i continenti di vita e si riempiono di disprezzo, lo stesso disprezzo delle gendarmerie reali d'un sovrano maestoso e sifilitico che si trapana il cranio ogni giorno per prolungare la sua misera esistenza di ventiquattr'ore, e lo stesso numero di ore si contano quando si mangia e quando si dorme, così come quando non si ha fame e non si vuol dormire, si percepiscono differenti però, a guisa di granito e squadrati come mattoni o come ghiaia e pietrisco d'un opus incertus che fa da sostrato all'acquedotto sbagliato che porta sempre troppa acqua solo dove non serve, tutto il resto è deserto, ed è deserto la sera ed è deserto la mattina, come quando si ride e quando si gioca, con la solitudine che ti corconda, anche in mezzo alle gente e con qualcuno che non ti conosce che sussurra che il tuo bene non è il suo e tu, certamente, sbagli a dire parole ed a compiere azioni, sia che tu abbia qualcosa da fare o tu sia un perdigiorno, che il bene è finito come gli dèi e gli idoli, quando li hai sepolti in una fucina d'alienati ed in una catena di montaggio irrefrenabile, mentre un uomo trovava nella moneta corrente la risposta all'agire e le persone morivano a mazzi, sì, da allora possiamo solo piangere l'assenza del bene, e di tutto il resto anche.


Tu mi sollazzi con certe immaginifiche elucubrazioni che paiono trasportarti in una corte medievale (da non confondere con la coorte,quella e' roba da rozzi guerrieri e rudi primipili)....no,io penso a certi bardi che folleggiano raccontando dilettevoli aneddoti,mentre arcigne megere cercan di soffiar loro il posto e le grazie dei baroni del senato,ma vengon teste' scacciate da segaligni ed altissimi siniscalchi dallo sguardo canzonatorio e dalla fronte lustra e frustra,allorquando si trovan di fronte a miseri postulanti dal labbro tremante di vizio e dal costato madido di peccato.
Tutto per cosa?
Per disputare dell'intima incoscibile forza che incatena una veloce particola a roteare attorno al proprio contraltare positivo e neutro?
Per sondare l'insondabile forza che fa pulsare il cuore e marcire una carrozzeria?
Per discettare se sia lecito sfidare l'olimpo e la tenuta delle giunture,mettendosi in pose imbarazzanti e perigliose a strofinar vecchie ferrazze col sole che fa brillare la pelata come uno specchio ustorio?
No,io aborro certi abominii,e sempre li schifero' tal peste perniciosa.
Dagli all'untore!


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu mi sollazzi con certe immaginifiche elucubrazioni che paiono trasportarti in una corte medievale (da non confondere con la coorte,quella e' roba da rozzi guerrieri e rudi primipili)....no,io penso a certi bardi che folleggiano raccontando dilettevoli aneddoti,mentre arcigne megere cercan di soffiar loro il posto e le grazie dei baroni del senato,ma vengon teste' scacciate da segaligni ed altissimi siniscalchi dallo sguardo canzonatorio e dalla fronte lustra e frustra,allorquando si trovan di fronte a miseri postulanti dal labbro tremante di vizio e dal costato madido di peccato.
> Tutto per cosa?
> Per disputare dell'intima incoscibile forza che incatena una veloce particola a roteare attorno al proprio contraltare positivo e neutro?
> Per sondare l'insondabile forza che fa pulsare il cuore e marcire una carrozzeria?
> ...


Come fa l'addetto biodinamico, tu vai stipando letamen un un corno di bue per seppellirlo duarante il freddo dell'inverlo dalla corte giornate ed estrarlo poi, allorchè sia giunta la stagione tiepida, per spargerne il succoso concime sui campi arati e tra le vigne ricche di pampini, ed hai ragione a citare la ruggine e la corrosione del vile metallo tra le cause dell'afflizione dei giusti e degli onesti mentre gl'indegni e gli empi si spargono, come gocce d'olio nero su d'uno specchio d'aqua calma, tra le strade e nelle piazze ove possano andar trafficando per i pubblici emolumenti, non ci sono infatti ragioni perchè tutto abbia da essere stimato probo e lodevole ciò che giunga a  migliorare le continenze dei vanagloriosi e ad attenuare le pervicacità delle maestranze, in prima approssimazione perchè non vi è tornaconto alcuno nè all'affaccendamento senza risulato nè alla macchinosità istrumentale e, più sottlmente, perchè regalare pesi a muli da soma non ha altro fine se non quello di spezzarne le schiene ammantando la fatica con la munificenza, tali sono infatti i beneficii e le contumelie che si accumulano e si spargono nei cuori e dalle bocche di chi guarda ed trascura sempre e solo gli altri e solo e sempre le proprie mancanze.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come fa l'addetto biodinamico, tu vai stipando letamen un un corno di bue per seppellirlo duarante il freddo dell'inverlo dalla corte giornate ed estrarlo poi, allorchè sia giunta la stagione tiepida, per spargerne il succoso concime sui campi arati e tra le vigne ricche di pampini, ed hai ragione a citare la ruggine e la corrosione del vile metallo tra le cause dell'afflizione dei giusti e degli onesti mentre gl'indegni e gli empi si spargono, come gocce d'olio nero su d'uno specchio d'aqua calma, tra le strade e nelle piazze ove possano andar trafficando per i pubblici emolumenti, non ci sono infatti ragioni perchè tutto abbia da essere stimato probo e lodevole ciò che giunga a  migliorare le continenze dei vanagloriosi e ad attenuare le pervicacità delle maestranze, in prima approssimazione perchè non vi è tornaconto alcuno nè all'affaccendamento senza risulato nè alla macchinosità istrumentale e, più sottlmente, perchè regalare pesi a muli da soma non ha altro fine se non quello di spezzarne le schiene ammantando la fatica con la munificenza, tali sono infatti i beneficii e le contumelie che si accumulano e si spargono nei cuori e dalle bocche di chi guarda ed trascura sempre e solo gli altri e solo e sempre le proprie mancanze.


Tu tocchi tasti dolenti e dispendiose riparazioni,quando alludi dietro al velo della pieta' di cornazze e ruzna patocca.
Perche' le prime son gloria e vergogna di uri e perditempo,e la seconda e' afflizione e beatitudine di incontinenti autisti e sornioni soloni da operetta con la battuta pronta da pescivendolo e l'alito fognato da fornace tabaccosa.
E giammai toccare l'argomento spinoso del sozzo olio e dello strato limite della scronduria degli zozzi che si spande sull'ignavia dei mentecatti.
E sarebbe bello poter contare sul braccio saldo e sulla sicura guida di un guardiaboschi mantovano,mentre si discendono i perigliosi e spaventevoli tornanti di una stradaccia tutta in discesa che porta a posti bui come i crani dei becchi,e mefitici come le grandi labbra delle di loro legali consorti.
Robe da fare accapponare la pelle a belzebu' nella fornace dell'inferno,da fargli sputare schifato la carnaccia marcia che stritola da millenni e da farlo esibire in un triplice,galattico assolo erigmofonico.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Tu tocchi tasti dolenti e dispendiose riparazioni,quando alludi dietro al velo della pieta' di cornazze e ruzna patocca.
> Perche' le prime son gloria e vergogna di uri e perditempo,e la seconda e' afflizione e beatitudine di incontinenti autisti e sornioni soloni da operetta con la battuta pronta da pescivendolo e l'alito fognato da fornace tabaccosa.
> E giammai toccare l'argomento spinoso del sozzo olio e dello strato limite della scronduria degli zozzi che si spande sull'ignavia dei mentecatti.
> E sarebbe bello poter contare sul braccio saldo e sulla sicura guida di un guardiaboschi mantovano,mentre si discendono i perigliosi e spaventevoli tornanti di una stradaccia tutta in discesa che porta a posti bui come i crani dei becchi,e mefitici come le grandi labbra delle di loro legali consorti.
> Robe da fare accapponare la pelle a belzebu' nella fornace dell'inferno,da fargli sputare schifato la carnaccia marcia che stritola da millenni e da farlo esibire in un triplice,galattico assolo erigmofonico.


Fai bene a spingere, come fai invero con tale sottigliezza da rendere il messaggio più subliminale che liminale, verso la considerazione della moralità pubblica in opposizione a quella privata, ed io, da liberale ultra convinto, non posso che annuire sorridendo a tale necessaria distinzione, ahimè troppo a lungo trascurata, che chierisce tutto e riporta la sensatezza della dissertazione in un prolifico e sciolto alveo, la cui esondazione potrà fertilizzare rive e campagne di imbecilli e ignoranti, un po' come quelle persone che girano per le strade col pene eretto in bella mostra e eiaculano dopo breve e intensa stimolazione dinanzi a suore e netturbini per onorare la propria libidine e la propria sensualità siculotoscana, od anche cert'altre fanciulle che scoprono le natiche glabre e fruste al di fuori dei ginecei e infinano nelle intime nudità meccanismi e carillon per deliziare la carne sporca e rossa dinanzi a lattanti od operai, sono costoro liberi di farsi abitare in ogni incavo da termiti e formichieri a pelo duro finchè non moriranno soffocate dal rigurgito della loro stessa bava e schiumetta, ma debbono esse aver libertà privata e lungi dall'occhio schifabile e puro del fanciullo e della sigaraia dal nobile cuore, altrimenti è forzatura e vuolenza, commendevole e censurabile.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Fai bene a spingere, come fai invero con tale sottigliezza da rendere il messaggio più subliminale che liminale, verso la considerazione della moralità pubblica in opposizione a quella privata, ed io, da liberale ultra convinto, non posso che annuire sorridendo a tale necessaria distinzione, ahimè troppo a lungo trascurata, che chierisce tutto e riporta la sensatezza della dissertazione in un prolifico e sciolto alveo, la cui esondazione potrà fertilizzare rive e campagne di imbecilli e ignoranti, un po' come quelle persone che girano per le strade col pene eretto in bella mostra e eiaculano dopo breve e intensa stimolazione dinanzi a suore e netturbini per onorare la propria libidine e la propria sensualità siculotoscana, od anche cert'altre fanciulle che scoprono le natiche glabre e fruste al di fuori dei ginecei e infinano nelle intime nudità meccanismi e carillon per deliziare la carne sporca e rossa dinanzi a lattanti od operai, sono costoro liberi di farsi abitare in ogni incavo da termiti e formichieri a pelo duro finchè non moriranno soffocate dal rigurgito della loro stessa bava e schiumetta, ma debbono esse aver libertà privata e lungi dall'occhio schifabile e puro del fanciullo e della sigaraia dal nobile cuore, altrimenti è forzatura e vuolenza, commendevole e censurabile.


Le tue pulsioni tendenti alla frantumazione delle catene dell'ignoranza ed allo scioglimento dei lacciuoli dell'ipocrisia,ti elevano a rango di grande zanone e vate altissimo.
E non facciamo le solite confusioni con le zinnone  e l'uccellissimo,roba buona per stomaci fognati e dentature marce,di certi zilex adusi a pasteggiare false vergini in autentiche fogne,fra essere con 3 braccia e 6 orecchie,ignari del destino finale che li attende nello sciaquone di un gigantesco cesso.
Le consunte labbrone van ben d'accordo coi meccanismi sonori,perche' da una parte allietano il muscolo dell'atrofico ed il prepuzio dell'evirato,e dall'altra segnano il tempo imposto al coito e l'avvicendarsi col successivo mirmillone.
Gloria quindi a certi meccanici rinascimentali,e se per proteggere la lega dei loro meccanismi tocca farli in oro,pazienza.
Pochi altri metalli resisterebbero indenni al contatto di certe luride troie,e di quei poveretti che ci si accoppiano.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Le tue pulsioni tendenti alla frantumazione delle catene dell'ignoranza ed allo scioglimento dei lacciuoli dell'ipocrisia,ti elevano a rango di grande zanone e vate altissimo.
> E non facciamo le solite confusioni con le zinnone  e l'uccellissimo,roba buona per stomaci fognati e dentature marce,di certi zilex adusi a pasteggiare false vergini in autentiche fogne,fra essere con 3 braccia e 6 orecchie,ignari del destino finale che li attende nello sciaquone di un gigantesco cesso.
> Le consunte labbrone van ben d'accordo coi meccanismi sonori,perche' da una parte allietano il muscolo dell'atrofico ed il prepuzio dell'evirato,e dall'altra segnano il tempo imposto al coito e l'avvicendarsi col successivo mirmillone.
> Gloria quindi a certi meccanici rinascimentali,e se per proteggere la lega dei loro meccanismi tocca farli in oro,pazienza.
> Pochi altri metalli resisterebbero indenni al contatto di certe luride troie,e di quei poveretti che ci si accoppiano.


Hai bn ragione su quanto possano essere dannose certe confusioni e già m'immagino un dialogo fra gl'eternamente incapibili:

Lui: Io cerco la quadratura del cerchio volendo essere lascivo nel letto e irreprensibile nel ghetto.
Lei: Hai il cazzo duro?
Lui: Il bene ed il buono sono dissociati dall'utile e dal mero tornaconto personale, quindi anche se ce l'avessi non sarebbe una cosa che ti dovrebbe riguardare.
Lei: Si,ok...Ma io vedo il pomfo nei pantaloni e io ho il culo libero finchè mio marito non esce dall'ufficio...
Lui: Ma tuo marito è mio fratello e tu sei incinta di otto mesi e mezzo!
Lei: Secondo me lui è tuo fratello solo per metà: tu hai gli occhi a mandorla e lui ha i capelli rossi... e poi mica m'ha messa incinta lui...
Lui: Ok, ma nostro padre era senegalese e non ha mai protestato e non vorrei che ti si rompessero le ocque mentre sono dentro...
Lei: Lo so che avete sempre avuto una famiglia unita, ma per l'altra cosa puoi sempre usare il culo.
Lui: Ma se hai delle emorroidi grosse come conigli!
Lei: Dài prima che ti esplodano le palle per la pressione dello sperma!
Lui: Uffa, al massimo mi puoi fare un pompino...
Lei: Posso fartelo col culo?
Lui: No...
Lei: Tuo padre ieri sera non era così schizzinoso...
Lui: Guarda che me lo ricordo: t'ha inculata sulla tavola mentre noi mangiavamo.
Lei: Scusa è che avevo la faccia nell'insalatiera...
Lui: Dài, ciuccia!
Lei: Ecco, tuo fratello è già uscito dall'ufficio...
Lui: Va beh, dài, se volete me lo fate insieme...
Lei: Però ingoio io, mica come l'altra volta..
Lui: Ok, ma sbrighiamoci che sta per arrivare l'autobus delle 5...

E' tutta una questione di comunicazione ed attenzione al contesto!
Un po' come la circolazione di idee e la moralità.


----------



## Eretteo (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai bn ragione su quanto possano essere dannose certe confusioni e già m'immagino un dialogo fra gl'eternamente incapibili:
> 
> Lui: Io cerco la quadratura del cerchio volendo essere lascivo nel letto e irreprensibile nel ghetto.
> Lei: Hai il cazzo duro?
> ...


Era dai tempi di certe dispute tra maritozzi beccaccioni e mogli sfondatissime che non leggevo certi sollazzevoli rimpalli fra esponenti dei due sessi.
Sarebbe bene farli piu' spesso...


----------



## perplesso (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non raccontiamoci balle l'evasione è una disonestà sistemica dagli anni 70 alla quale si sono aggiunte corruzione e concussione, sprechi e ruberie varie  che hanno indotto ad aumentare sempre più la tassazione per sopravvenire alle spese necessarie ad un mantenimento minimo e scarso del welfare... Non raccontiamoci balle che se no siamo proprio n paese che merita di stare dove  è giunto


sì certo.  le tasse che pago servono solo ed esclusivamente per finanziare le pensioni,la manutenzione stradale,la sanità e non per tenere in piedi la la RAI,il Festival di Sanremo e vitalizi a 5 zeri.

eccome no  

peraltro la ruberia sistemica parte dal 1946,prego rileggersi la vicenda dei soldi dei detenuti italiani presso gli americani durante la WWII


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non raccontiamoci balle l'evasione è una disonestà sistemica dagli anni 70 alla quale si sono aggiunte corruzione e concussione, sprechi e ruberie varie  che hanno indotto ad aumentare sempre più la tassazione per sopravvenire alle spese necessarie ad un mantenimento minimo e scarso del welfare... Non raccontiamoci balle che se no siamo proprio n paese che merita di stare dove  è giunto


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


hai una carietta


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai una carietta


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì certo.  le tasse che pago servono solo ed esclusivamente per finanziare le pensioni,la manutenzione stradale,la sanità e non per tenere in piedi la la RAI,il Festival di Sanremo e vitalizi a 5 zeri.
> 
> eccome no
> 
> peraltro la ruberia sistemica parte dal 1946,prego rileggersi la vicenda dei soldi dei detenuti italiani presso gli americani durante la WWII


Sprechi e ruberie  infatti ho scritto ..... Che faccio elenco tutto tutto ??? Quanto tempo hai per leggerti tutto ???


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


Bono murena bono che rischi un infarto


----------



## lunaiena (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai bn ragione su quanto possano essere dannose certe confusioni e già m'immagino un dialogo fra gl'eternamente incapibili:
> 
> Lui: Io cerco la quadratura del cerchio volendo essere lascivo nel letto e irreprensibile nel ghetto.
> Lei: Hai il cazzo duro?
> ...



Bellissima...:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bellissima...:up:


Solo chi ha un senso dell'umorismo non convenzionale può apprezzare certe cose!

Vive la difference!


----------



## babsi (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Hai bn ragione su quanto possano essere dannose certe confusioni e già m'immagino un dialogo fra gl'eternamente incapibili:
> 
> Lui: Io cerco la quadratura del cerchio volendo essere lascivo nel letto e irreprensibile nel ghetto.
> Lei: Hai il cazzo duro?
> ...



E dire che all'inizio lui sembrava un principino...poi si è fatto corrompere :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Una delle offese più atroci che ci si scambia tra forumisti quando si è al top della visione opposta delle cose è "sei un/una moralista".
> E' così nauseante avere una propria morale e ritenere che rispetto ad essa una determinata cosa superi in un senso o nell'altro la propria linea personale di demarcazione tra ciò che è sentito come bene e quel che invece ci appare essere male?
> Chiedo, così, per sapere e capire.


non te la prendere, la maggioranza delle persone non sa di cosa si tratta e lo utilizzano solo per sentirsi superiori. tu ribatti con un bel "sei un ipocrita di merda" e così hai rincarato la dose per 1000 :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Solo chi ha un senso dell'umorismo non convenzionale può apprezzare certe cose!
> 
> Vive la difference!


Mi è venuta la voglia di leggere tutto a voce alta e registrarlo ... il vostro dialogo è stato bellissimo e pure ideale per proclamazioni pubbliche :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (18 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi è venuta la voglia di leggere tutto a voce alta e registrarlo ... il vostro dialogo è stato bellissimo e pure ideale per proclamazioni pubbliche :rotfl:


Potresti allegare l'audiocassetta al tuo corso di italiano per stranieri come primo esempio di conversazione colloquiale.

_
Ersten einfachen dialog in Italienisch_.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non te la prendere, la maggioranza delle persone non sa di cosa si tratta e lo utilizzano solo per sentirsi superiori. tu ribatti con un bel "sei un ipocrita di merda" e così hai rincarato la dose per 1000 :rotfl:



oppure anche "tu non sei coerente" e vedrai che scintille...:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sprechi e ruberie  infatti ho scritto ..... Che faccio elenco tutto tutto ??? Quanto tempo hai per leggerti tutto ???


beh 6 te che hai scritto che le ruberie partivano dagli anni '70.....io ho precisato 

e no grazie,sono abbastanza edotto di mio  

solo che sta favoletta del pagare tutti per pagare meno non m'incanta più,tutto qui


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Aprile 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non te la prendere, la maggioranza delle persone non sa di cosa si tratta e lo utilizzano solo per sentirsi superiori. tu ribatti con un bel "sei un ipocrita di merda" e così hai rincarato la dose per 1000 :rotfl:





lunapiena ha detto:


> oppure anche "tu non sei coerente" e vedrai che scintille...:rotfl:


verissimo:rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (19 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oppure anche "tu non sei coerente" e vedrai che scintille...:rotfl:


Le scintille potrebbero venir trasformate nelle fiamme dell'inferno guardandosi appena indietro.....vogliamo frugare dalle parti della perfida albione?
Eccone un campione;

*La fedeltà è per la vita sentimentale ciò  che è la coerenza per la vita dello spirito: una confessione pura e  semplice di fallimenti.*
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh 6 te che hai scritto che le ruberie partivano dagli anni '70.....io ho precisato
> 
> e no grazie,sono abbastanza edotto di mio
> 
> solo che sta favoletta del pagare tutti per pagare meno non m'incanta più,tutto qui


pensa che ci sono italiani che non ne sono mai stati incantati dall'età della ragione fino alla fine dei loro giorni ...chiamasi evasori :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pensa che ci sono italiani che non ne sono mai stati incantati dall'età della ragione fino alla fine dei loro giorni ...chiamasi evasori :mrgreen:


Si ma ci sono in Italia evasori ed evasori.
Sono proprio due schiere.
I primi: possono evadere perchè hanno saputo corrompere chiunque.
E si parla sempre di cifre enormi.
E lo stato casca dal pero.

Lo stato sa, che per recuperare quella somma dovrà investire almeno dieci volte tanto.

L'altra schiera
è fatta da persone che per riuscire a stare a galla tentano di evadere quel tot che a loro è possibile per contrastare e far fronte all'aliquota no?

Se vuoi davvero che tutti paghino.
Tutti devono potere scaricare tutto.

Poi ci vuole che lo stato dia un rendiconto di come spende il denaro delle tasse.
Robe semplici no?
Voi cittadini avete dato a noi tot.
Ecco come è stato speso.

Poi l'aliquota deve essere bassa e non finto bassa no?
Esempio...
AH non se ne parla l'Iva sull'energia elettrica sia al 10%...
Poi ti tacco su na montagna di altre tasse che so sul dispaccio...
Così sale l'imponibile...e paghi l'Iva sulle tasse...no?

Cioè proviamo a fare esperimenti.
Per due mesi allacciamo un contatore e non consumiamo niente...
E paffete...arriva la bolletta lo stesso...

La verità vera è che oramai non sanno più dove attaccarsi
Perchè l'italiano medio
molla la presa.

IMU?
Sul capannone?

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...non ce la fo...
Non la pago, smetto di pagare le rate sul capannone, e dico...tenevetelo pure...
io ci rinuncio...


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pensa che ci sono italiani che non ne sono mai stati incantati dall'età della ragione fino alla fine dei loro giorni ...chiamasi evasori :mrgreen:


il fatto che sia un reato non significa che siano criminali.

a meno di essere giuspositivisti,il che è quasi come essere ancora convinti che la Terra sia piatta


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che sia un reato non significa che siano criminali.
> 
> a meno di essere giuspositivisti,il che è quasi come essere ancora convinti che la Terra sia piatta


Un po' come tutta la vicenda 
di quelli che realizzarono e interpretarono
il grande film 
che costò 25 mila dollari

e ne fruttò 600 milioni!

Santa Linda Lovelace ora pronobis!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un po' come tutta la vicenda
> di quelli che realizzarono e interpretarono
> il grande film
> che costò 25 mila dollari
> ...


amico io conosco aziende che hanno contratto un mutuo per pagare l'imu...quindi se evadono fanno benissimo...vicino Roma qualche settimana fa'ho avuto dietro in A1 una Bmw serie 7copn 2 lampeggianti.vetri neri dietro..politico bastardo dentro...e io dovrei pagare le tasse perche 'usi un'auto che se va bene,fa 3km il litro??no amico che si fottano....e ti diro'di piu'...visita medica..all'infermiera che sta per fare ricevuta fiscale metto biglietto con scritto''faccia in nero''..be'spesa dimezzata:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:.tu che avresti fatto amico?????


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico io conosco aziende che hanno contratto un mutuo per pagare l'imu...quindi se evadono fanno benissimo...vicino Roma qualche settimana fa'ho avuto dietro in A1 una Bmw serie 7copn 2 lampeggianti.vetri neri dietro..politico bastardo dentro...e io dovrei pagare le tasse perche 'usi un'auto che se va bene,fa 3km il litro??no amico che si fottano....e ti diro'di piu'...visita medica..all'infermiera che sta per fare ricevuta fiscale metto biglietto con scritto''faccia in nero''..be'spesa dimezzata:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:.tu che avresti fatto amico?????


Faccio du conti no?
Io sono un poveraccio no?
Dunque vediamo se spendo poco in spese mediche non recupero nulla...
Se spendo troppo arrivo a recuperare fino ad un tot no?
Allora uno si mette lì e fa la juventus no?
La zebra tot bianco e tot nero...

Invece se le spese mediche fossero scarcabili al 100%
tutti ci 

cureremmo di più...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il fatto che sia un reato non significa che siano criminali.
> 
> a meno di essere giuspositivisti,il che è quasi come essere ancora convinti che la Terra sia piatta


:smile::smile: A te sta storia degli evasori "tufa" molto :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile::smile: A te sta storia degli evasori "tufa" molto :smile::smile::smile:


mi piacerebbe non essere considerato colpevole a prescindere per via del lavoro che faccio,tutto qui 

e sì,sono ideologicamente portato a ritenere lo stato un'entità da non adorarsi tipo vitello d'oro,ma uno strumento atto a realizzare quei servizi che il privato non ti darà mai semplicemente perchè antieconomici.

tipo la giustizia penale o le opere infrastrutturali di un certo peso.

se passasse nella mente delle persone che le tasse non sono un dovere ma il corrispettivo per un servizio che si paga anche se forse non lo useremo mai,perchè esiste il principio della solidarietà tra gli aderenti al medesimo consorzio civile,sarebbe la più grande rivoluzione del millennio


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe non essere considerato colpevole a prescindere per via del lavoro che faccio,tutto qui
> 
> e sì,sono ideologicamente portato a ritenere lo stato un'entità da non adorarsi tipo vitello d'oro,ma uno strumento atto a realizzare quei servizi che il privato non ti darà mai semplicemente perchè antieconomici.
> 
> ...


E' ben perché questa idea non è diffusa che nasce la diffidenza, giusta, degli organismi di controllo dello stato. Pensa come sono diffidenti in America che ti fanno pure il trappolone.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' ben perché questa idea non è diffusa che nasce la diffidenza, giusta, degli organismi di controllo dello stato. Pensa come sono diffidenti in America che ti fanno pure il trappolone.


Beh in america se fai un assegno matto sei finito.
Ricordiamoci che AL Capone fu incastrato per evasione fiscale e non per omicidio...

MA

Mica in America ci sono le aliquote che abbiamo noi no?
Poi i cittadini possono scaricare molto di più

E infine non ce stanno le trattenute in busta paga...

Ma ti devi arrangiare...

COn i disastri che tutti sappiamo perchè i cittadini non sempre sanno amministrarsi...

Sei mai stata in America?

Se non hai carta di credito
ti guardano storto...


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' ben perché questa idea non è diffusa che nasce la diffidenza, giusta, degli organismi di controllo dello stato. Pensa come sono diffidenti in America che ti fanno pure il trappolone.


tu intanto dammi le aliquote americane e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu intanto dammi le aliquote americane e poi ne riparliamo


La benzina mi pare che ai massimi storici in USA fosse qualcosa come circa, 0,70 euro...

Le nostre aliquote a conti fatti oramai per un imprenditore sono il 65%.

E so che in certi settori per i liberi professionisti è un vero salasso.

Vediamo di capire che chi è dipendente statale o privato o non ha mai lavorato in proprio, non vede certi meccanismi psicologici. AL massimo può dare occhiata al lordo della busta paga e vedere: trattenute.

Ma vorrei vedere queste persone ricevere il lordo in busta e poi dover loro di spontanea volontà versare il dovuto.

Come fa ad essere MORALE tassare il fatturato e non il riscosso.
Come fa ad essere MORALE uno studio di settore.

Ok capisco il caso di un professionista che dichiari che so 15mila euro all'anno e poi vada in concessionaria e comperi un BMW in contanti che possa insomma...

Ma che uno stato, venga a dirti, dato che tu hai queste attività, di sicuro fatturi tot.
E' come avere in casa: Pol Pot.

E chi è stato in Italia a creare gli studi di settore?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La benzina mi pare che ai massimi storici in USA fosse qualcosa come circa, 0,70 euro...
> 
> Le nostre aliquote a conti fatti oramai per un imprenditore sono il 65%.
> 
> ...


Conte, stiamo parlando di niente, davvero. Con il sommerso che abbiamo in questo paese, possiamo stimare che una persona su tre non paghi il dovuto, una su tre non paghi nulla. Dato che poi tutti quanti usiamo fognature, strade, scuole, ospedali il povero pirla che paga, paga pure  per gli altri. Io ho lavorato in proprio e come dipendente, pagando sempre tutto quello che dovevo e conosco benissimo le problematiche che hanno le piccole aziende, quando guardo il lordo e il netto della mia busta mi brucia parecchio la voce 'trattenute', ma ugualmente ogni anno pago i miei F24 e ogni due anni ricevo la comunicazione dell'avvenuto accertamento(evidentemente un funzionario mi ha preso a cuore). 
Secondo me è ora che comincino a pagare tutti perchè, come si dice dalle mie parti, sono finiti i canditi.
Perchè questo accada però, occorre che gli intoccabili vengano toccati, occorre una rivoluzione etica prima che politica, ma forse basta anche meno: quando gli italiani capiranno che ad ammirare i furbetti se la prendono puntualmente in quel posto loro, perchè la maggior parte vive di stipendio/pensione e quelli sono tassati alla fonte, e le tasse, dirette ed indirette, continuano ad aumentare costantemente e i servizi a calare in quantità e qualità, forse certa gente smetterà di girare con quell'espressione arrogante sulla faccia.
Bisognerebbe cominciare a pensare che lo Stato non è una figura retorica, ma siamo noi.
Su 50 e passa milioni di italiani , solo una manciata di persone, qualche migliaio, può permettersi di accedere a scuole e servizi sanitari privati, di questi tempi pochi possono permettersi un'assicurazione sanitaria.
Adesso il nostro sistema sanitario è al collasso perchè non ci sono più soldi.
Hai idea di quanto possa costare, privatamente, un trattamento oncologico? O un trattamento di dialisi? O una coronarografia?
Allora invece di portare in trionfo chi ha sempre evaso forse qualcuno comincerà a guardarlo storto, a chiedersi se forse quel tipo lì non abbia fatto il furbo proprio a spese sue.
Io, personalmente, guardo storto parecchia gente, e se posso denunciare un'evasione del furbetto che gira sulla Maserati  LO FACCIO. Proprio in grazia di quella voce 'trattenute', che è l'unica che vedo crescere.
Sarebbe ora di smettere di presentare i conti a Pantalone perchè Pantalone oramai non può più permettersi di pagare per tutti. 
Il furto, perchè di questo si tratta, non ha colore politico, ha solo il colore dei soldi.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Aprile 2013)

Basterebbe dare a tutti la possibilita' di scaricare tutto nella denuncia dei redditi,con gli scontrini,tanto per cominciare.
Basterebbe che ogni regione dovesse arrangiarsi con le proprie tasse e basta,vedresti certi quartieri di Napoli dove il 90% della popolazione ha la pensione d'invalidita' perche' risultano tutti matti,o i dipendenti della regione sicilia dove 9 su 10 son dirigenti,o i 35.000 forestali della calabria.
Basterebbe rendere noto chi ed in quali regioni paga l'abbonamento rai....perche' o lo pagano tutti,o sarebbe meglio nessuno.
Basterebbe che se sui pc degli statali risulta che il nullatenente ha intestate 500 macchine,vai a verificare,invece di inviare la finanza a far multa alla bambina che non ha lo scontrino della caramella.
Basterebbe che un politico gli dai 4.000 euro al mese senza piu' alcun benefit,e per il resto si arrangia.
Basterebbe che come pubblicizzi qualche scontrino non fatto a cortina d'ampezzo,poi pubblicizzi con la stessa enfasi (e prendi provvedimenti) anche certe ispezioni ad agrigento dove trovi il 100% di irregolarita'.
Tanto per cominciare....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Conte, stiamo parlando di niente, davvero. Con il sommerso che abbiamo in questo paese, possiamo stimare che una persona su tre non paghi il dovuto, una su tre non paghi nulla. Dato che poi tutti quanti usiamo fognature, strade, scuole, ospedali il povero pirla che paga, paga pure  per gli altri. Io ho lavorato in proprio e come dipendente, pagando sempre tutto quello che dovevo e conosco benissimo le problematiche che hanno le piccole aziende, quando guardo il lordo e il netto della mia busta mi brucia parecchio la voce 'trattenute', ma ugualmente ogni anno pago i miei F24 e ogni due anni ricevo la comunicazione dell'avvenuto accertamento(evidentemente un funzionario mi ha preso a cuore).
> Secondo me è ora che comincino a pagare tutti perchè, come si dice dalle mie parti, sono finiti i canditi.
> Perchè questo accada però, occorre che gli intoccabili vengano toccati, occorre una rivoluzione etica prima che politica, ma forse basta anche meno: quando gli italiani capiranno che ad ammirare i furbetti se la prendono puntualmente in quel posto loro, perchè la maggior parte vive di stipendio/pensione e quelli sono tassati alla fonte, e le tasse, dirette ed indirette, continuano ad aumentare costantemente e i servizi a calare in quantità e qualità, forse certa gente smetterà di girare con quell'espressione arrogante sulla faccia.
> Bisognerebbe cominciare a pensare che lo Stato non è una figura retorica, ma siamo noi.
> ...


Infatti da noi hanno iniziato a stangare fisso.
Ma non è partito dai cittadini.
Ma dalle guardie di finanza.
Per la prima volta uno tosto
e non corruttibile.

Ti ricordo che da noi la magistratura ha ampiamente dimostrato
che tutta quell'evasione 
fu concertata dalla corruzione di stato.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Basterebbe dare a tutti la possibilita' di scaricare tutto nella denuncia dei redditi,con gli scontrini,tanto per cominciare.
> Basterebbe che ogni regione dovesse arrangiarsi con le proprie tasse e basta,vedresti certi quartieri di Napoli dove il 90% della popolazione ha la pensione d'invalidita' perche' risultano tutti matti,o i dipendenti della regione sicilia dove 9 su 10 son dirigenti,o i 35.000 forestali della calabria.
> Basterebbe rendere noto chi ed in quali regioni paga l'abbonamento rai....perche' o lo pagano tutti,o sarebbe meglio nessuno.
> Basterebbe che se sui pc degli statali risulta che il nullatenente ha intestate 500 macchine,vai a verificare,invece di inviare la finanza a far multa alla bambina che non ha lo scontrino della caramella.
> ...


Quoto.

Poi parliamo del sommerso?

Facilissimo.
Risulto nulla tenente
Ma lavoro senza partita iva no?


----------

